# Non-hospitality job opportunities for holiday makers



## saren (May 16, 2012)

I am coming to Australia on a 1 year working holiday visa, this February. I intend to stay the full 12 months, and circle Australia, counter clockwise, starting, and finishing in Melbourne, with an immediate flight to Tasmania (as the 1st stop). The total amount of road I may cover is 20,000km. The amount of time i stay in any region will depend on the climate, and job opportunities. I am generally familiar with the Australian climate. My question is what is the feasibility of finding job opportunities outside the typical backpacker/hospitality industry. 

I don't want to work in hotel housekeeping, or restaurant kitchen help. Although i like cooking for dinner guests, I don't have any professional training as a Chef. Fruit picking is also out of the question, as I am looking for a position that not many other holiday makers are seeking. I am very good with Internet, and computer software (especially cleaning up peoples injured computers). I am interested in mines (mostly due to the long hours/earnings, and I am OK to be alone/isolated, so long as I have high speed internet). I am also OK to work weekends, nights, Sundays/holidays, and I like to receive overtime. But i don't have experience in any heavy industry, like Oil/gas, neither any licenses of any kind. My past work experience revolves around customer service, Journalism (writing/editing), and EFL teaching (but to non-English speaking people), however teaching English to immigrants in Australia is not what I'm seeking, as I only want to work for 1, or 2 months in any given position. 

When the climate takes a dive, i want to move to more desirable areas of Australia. My ideal climatic requirements are sunny, or mix sunny/cloudy, optional breezy, or windy, but less rain, and no sticky humidity. I like the desert. My interests are varied. and I can do anything in little time given practice. 

So what do you think, what job industry is a good bet next year? And i know in rural Australia, my interests, and chances are better, but I also know sending email applications doesn't work, and it's about word of mouth, and direct inquiry, friend of friend, and right place/right time. I just want to hear from people (either former holiday makers with jobs outside hospitality, or more importantly local employers with direct experience hiring holiday makers for jobs outside the hospitality industry). 

Thanks, and sorry for the verbose post. But i wanted to be clear, and detailed.


----------



## bob-84 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi i bob from lebanon can anyone help me to find away to immegrait to australia i am a nures having TS degree


----------

